# AUDIO SHOW IN NORTHEAST NOV 6-8



## High Resolution Audio (Sep 12, 2014)

This isn't a 12 Volt audio show, but for those of you into home audio, this event might be interesting:

Visit New York Audio Show 2015 | Home Audio Show | Chester Group


----------



## High Resolution Audio (Sep 12, 2014)

bump


----------



## High Resolution Audio (Sep 12, 2014)

Well, I made it to the show. Arrived late tonight after show closed for the night. Opens from 10:00AM to 6:00PM tomorrow (Saturday). Anyone else going to make it this weekend?


----------

